# My pigeons



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey everyone, check my site out. Please give me a feedback. If you have any info on some of the breeds, please correct me and I'll edit it. Thanks and have a great time.

http://jmaxloft.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Very Nice website.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice website: I would put the birds one picture at a time alphabetically and on the left side and then on the right side I would write some history of the bird but you have talent and I could never do a website because I am computer stupid and don't even know how to send a picture but someday I will get a camera and learn. Your birds are beautiful by the way and really look healthy and happy...c.hert


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a "neat and clean" site. The photos are really good and the web outline is very simple with the right amount of graphics..... good luck


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks guys. I want to update it soon when I take more current pictures.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

bump, bump


----------

